# Steam account for sale.



## Raditz

I'm selling my steam account. I'm asking for 100 bucks. all these games are worth 100 at least. It also comes with half life episode one. 

1. I take paypal
2. I take MO.
3. If Money order you send me the money first then I give you account and the pw. 






I haven't been ban in any of the cs servers.


----------



## Rip_Uk

so when you get the steam account how do you get the games? can you download them from steam or do you have to buy them?


----------



## Raditz

Nope. You don't have to buy any more games. When you give me the money I will give you the account. The only thing you have to do is go to www.steampowered.com to download steam. and use my account to log in and then download the games. And then you can play the game. whatever game u download.


----------



## elmarcorulz

What's the account name?


----------



## Beyond

This is not only illegal, but also a ripoff.

DOD:S & CS:S- $30.00 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...+life&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1125238535884

Original Half Life- $17.82 http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4183788

Original CS- $17.82 http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4183789

Total of $65.64.  Hmm, and that's all retail prices, too.  I'd hate to see how cheap it would be through eBay.


----------



## MadModder

He has the right to sell a product he paid for.  How is it illegal?


----------



## Raditz

I'm not giving it to you. It is not illegal. I brought my account.


----------



## Rip_Uk

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> What's the account name?



Looks like Scorpion20x, can't you change your account name?


----------



## Raditz

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> What's the account name?



I'm not giving it you.


----------



## Beyond

Raditz said:
			
		

> I'm not giving it you.



Nice job not covering it up on your taskbar, scorpion20x.


----------



## jp198780

yup, clear as anything.


----------



## Filip

Beyond said:
			
		

> Nice job not covering it up on the your taskbar, scorpion20x.



ROFLMFAO     I was just gonna say the same thing, when I saw elmarcorulz's post, I knew he saw it too, ROFL



			
				Raditz said:
			
		

> I'm not giving it you.



Nice job Raditz.


----------



## Raditz

Beyond said:
			
		

> Nice job not covering it up on your taskbar, scorpion20x.



What are you talking about?


----------



## jp198780

it says your account name right on the taskbar.


----------



## Yasu

Nice...you changed it...but too bad you can't change the posts of other member's lol.  I believe scorpion20x was removed from the screenshot...


----------



## Raditz

jp198780 said:
			
		

> it says your account name right on the taskbar.



Nope it. It was like that all the time


----------



## jp198780

lol, you should've did that before you posted the pic.


----------



## Filip

Now every1 needs to delete your user name in their posts?



			
				Raditz said:
			
		

> I haven't been ban in any of the cs servers.



lol, I'm get banned everyday on 1 server at least, n00bs think I cheat, and it makes me so angry, I like join the server, do a few bunny hops, land 5-6 HS in one round, and then they call me a cheater, btw, me and my friend luke (hes like pro in CZ and CS 1.6) are making a clan, sumthing like PS|.:Gaming - name (pro shot or pro skilled, we're not sure, maybe we totaly change the name, and we are only searching for skilled gamers, not above avarage)

oh yeah and Bob, no i dont use that trick anymore  , it was like only a couple of days, lol

sry to bring that a bit off topic


----------



## Beyond

Raditz said:
			
		

> Nope it. It was like that all the time



Really?


----------



## elmarcorulz

LOL, good job Beyond 

Raditz, the reason i asked was because if you have a stupid name like "pinkflowerpansy" then nobody is gonna want it are they.


----------



## anil099

Lmfao!


----------



## Raditz

**** you. This website is going down. 






**** you ass hole people. You ain't worth it.


----------



## jp198780

can you watch your language? your the moron that didnt notice you had the account name showing.


----------



## Yasu

I don't know what an RV exploding has to do with this site "going down" but oh well.  To each his own.


----------



## Trizoy

Illegal to sell accounts..

http://www.steampowered.com/index.php?area=subscriber_agreement


"When you complete Steam's registration process, you create a Steam account ("Account"). Your Account may also include billing information you provide to us for the purchase of Subscriptions. You are solely responsible for all activity on your Account and for the security of your computer system. You may not reveal, share or otherwise allow others to use your password or Account. You agree that you are personally responsible for the use of your password and Account and for all of the communication and activity on Steam that results from use of your login name and password. You may not sell or charge others for the right to use your Account, or otherwise transfer your Account."


----------



## Geoff

Personally I think that it's not fair at all, and you have the right to sell it.  However it is against steam's rules.  I tried selling mine on eBay once, not realizing it was illegal, and then a few days later eBay removed the listing.


----------



## Clutch

Raditz, you are so mature.

I can tell because you're 21 and you still play Yu-Gi-Oh (look at his taskbar on the pic posted).

Oh, and that pic of the blown up RV really cracked me up. It reminds me of the show Brainiac, when they blow up the caravans at the end of the show.


----------



## Filip

Clutch said:
			
		

> Raditz, you are so mature.
> 
> I can tell because you're 21 and you still play Yu-Gi-Oh (look at his taskbar on the pic posted).




Who says he's 21? Maybe he's just a dumb kid faking his years so he can earn more respect.  

Not covering the name on taskbar and playing Yu-Gi-Oh at the age of 21 is dumb.


----------



## elmarcorulz

> Not covering the name on taskbar and playing Yu-Gi-Oh at the age of 21 is dumb.


Playing it at any age is dub


----------



## SFR

Raditz said:
			
		

> **** you. This website is going down.
> 
> 
> 
> **** you ass hole people. You ain't worth it.


 

... Raditz has been given a 3 day ban for his language.


----------

